# Bảo Vệ "Dinh Dưỡng" Trong Tâm Hồn Trẻ Mùa Dịch



## NHƯ HOAI (6/9/21)

Yêu con thì cần phải biết bảo vệ con trước sự nguy hại của Internet các mẹ nhé. Bây giờ cho con dùng máy tính chơi suốt, rồi con sa đà vào các game online, mạng xã hội hay web bậy bạ bố mẹ không kiểm soát nổi. Lúc này chỉ còn cách dùng đến VAPU - PHẦN MỀM CHẶN WEB CHO TRẺ EM thôi ạ.

Vì em dùng rồi nên rất muốn chia sẻ với các bố mẹ đang có con có độ tuổi cần giáo dục chuyện lên mạng. Phần mềm này có khả năng tự động chặn web game, web đen, web viruss, không cho máy tính truy cập được. Đồng thời bố mẹ có thể tự chọn các đường link k muốn con truy cập, add vào phần mềm để chặn. Cái hay hơn là phần mềm có chức năng chặn tự động theo thời gian, cũng như có lịch sử truy cập để bố mẹ kiểm tra con đã vào những đâu.

Rất hữu ích mà lại có phần mềm dùng thử miễn phí đó ạ. Mọi người cứ lên mạng search phần mềm Vapu là ra link dùng thử nhé, Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc hay băn khoăn gì, mọi người liên hệ tới số 0981.026.488 để được chuyên viên tư vấn nhé

Bố mẹ nên cài trong máy nha, cực kỳ nên dùng khi nhà có con nhỏ đấy ạ!


----------

